# C# DataReader



## C_Sharp (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine sql Abfrage auf eine Access Datenbank ausgrführt und die Ergebnisse mit Hilfe eines DataReader durchlaufen. 


```
while(dr.Read()){
......
}
```

Dies funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. Nun möchte ich aber die gesamten Datensätze mehrmals durchlaufen ohne erneut die Abfrage an die Datenbank zu senden.

Ist es möglich, nachdem der Datareader alle Datensätze gelesen hat, diese nochmals von Beginn an zu durchlaufen? Oder muss ich wirklich erneut die Abfrage an die Datenbank senden. oder gibt es eine andere gute Lösung?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Mai 2010)

C_Sharp hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich, nachdem der Datareader alle Datensätze gelesen hat, diese nochmals von Beginn an zu durchlaufen?



Wie wäre es einfach mal mit dem guten alten Ausprobieren ob es geht? ;-)

Meinst du nicht das du mit C# in einem Java Forum "ein wenig" falsch bist?^^


----------



## C_Sharp (7. Mai 2010)

hast du schon mal die Bezeichnung der Unterkategorie dieses Forums gelesen?!?...anscheinend nicht.


----------



## srea (9. Mai 2010)

Du kannst den Datareader einfach offen lassen nach dem ersten durchlaufen und zu jedem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder eine neue while-Schleife mit dem einmal befüllten Reader machen. Dem Reader darf in der Zwischenzeit halt nichts neue hinzugefügt werden mit einer neuen Abfrage


```
// Reader lies aus SQL

while(dr.Read()){
......
}

// Wir tun irgendwas komisches im Programm was nix mit dem Reader zu tun hat

while(dr.Read()){
......
}
```

Geht so oft du möchstest, bis der Reader geschlossen wird.
(Zumindest bei VB.NET )


----------



## Meldanor (10. Mai 2010)

C_Sharp hat gesagt.:


> hast du schon mal die Bezeichnung der Unterkategorie dieses Forums gelesen?!?...anscheinend nicht.



1. Nicht aggreesiv reagieren, immerhin möchtest du doch die Hilfe, oder?
2. Es ist nunmal ein Java Forum und C# und java Ähneln sich zwar, sind jedoch nicht das selbe.
Was mein vorposter wohl meinte mit "Dies ist ein Java Forum" ist, dass es vorteilhafter ist, wenn du in einem C# Forum nachfragst als in einem Java Forum.

MFg
Mel


----------

